# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι πουλί είναι αυτό?

## ioannidisl

καλησπερα παιδια..προχθες ακουσα μια περιεργη για μενα φωνη ενος πτηνου.ηταν κατω στην γειτονια.
βγηκα εξω αλλα δεν προλαβα να το φοτογραφηω.πριν μιση ωρα ξαναηρθε το ακουσα και βγηκα.
εχω εξω το καναρινη και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι επικυνδινο αυτο το πουλι

----------


## antonispahn

κορακι νομιζω

----------


## jk21

δεν διακρινω καλα ,αλλα εχει μικρη μυτη για κορακοειδες .εκτος αν ειναι καποιος νεοσσος

----------


## jk21

α μαλλον καργια ειναι

----------


## jk21

http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=188.0


να την προσεχεις !!!

----------


## alexispaok

εμενα γιατι μου φενεται για γαλαζοκοτσιφας???

----------


## jk21

οχι ,δεν ειναι .το μονο που με κανει να εχω ενδοιασμο για την καργια ,ειναι οτι εκει που τελειωνει το μαυρο στο κεφαλι και αρχιζει το γκρι -ραφ   δεν φαινεται να συνεχιζει απευθειας αλλα το μαυρο φαινεται σαν να κανει ελαφρως σκουφι .ειναι η γωνια ληψης δυσκολη

----------


## ioannidisl

κανει σκουφι.ειμαι και στον 4ο οροφο!!!
παντως η φωνη της ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατη και κραζει δεν κανει δηλαδη καποιον ωραιο ηχο. ενα κοφτο δυνατο ιχο βγαζει

----------


## xarhs

εμοιαζε ετσι??

----------


## ioannidisl

ακουσα και την φωνη της καργιας τωρα στο youtube και ειμαι συγουρος οτι δεν ειναι καργια.ερχετε καθε μερα και παντα μια συγκρεκριμενη ωρα.κατα της 2:30 το μεσημερη.αυριο θα κατεβω κατω και θα βγαλω βιντεο και φωτο.
τα πουλια γενικα την φοβουνται.στο δεντρο επανω ολα εξαφανιζονται οταν ερχεται.την εχω δει να ανεβενει επανω στο δεντρο αλλα δεν εχω δει τι κανει.

----------


## xarhs

λαζαρε εγω που βλεπω την φωτογραφια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι καργια.

κανει πολλους ηχους οποτε δυσκολο να καταλαβεις

----------


## ioannidisl

οντως ειναι καργια.το πλησιασα πολη σημερα το μεσημερι.στο ενα μετρο.αυτο που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωσει ειναι οτι δεν πειραζει καθολου τα περιστερια.σημερα κατω απο το σπιτι τα ταιζα μαζι με την κορη μου και εβλεπα οτι τρωνε μαζι.
το πλησιασα και δεν φοβιθηκε καθολου.
υπαρχει περιπτοσει να γινει επιθετικο αμα παω να το πιασω?
δεν φοβαμε για εμενα.για την κορη μου φοβαμε.επειδη καθε μερα ταιζουμε τα περιστερια απο κατω.επισης ταιζω ολα τα πουλια της γειτονιας.ριχνω σπορους στο μπαλκονι γινεται χαμος απο χελιδονια και σπουργιτια. τους εχω και νερο εννοειτε.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να πειραξει ποτε μεγαλα περιστερια .Μονο φωλιες πειραζουν με νεοσσους

και ποτε φυσικα ανθρωπους .ουτε να το σκεφτεις να το πειραξεις !!!!

----------


## ioannidisl

γιατι δημητρη δεν κανει να το πειραξω?

----------


## jk21

γιατι οι αρχες μου και οι αρχες του φορουμ ,δεν προτεινουν το να πειραζουμε πουλια ,ακομα και αν ειναι θηρευτες ,αλλα να παιρνουμε προφυλαξεις απεναντι τους .Αν σου τυχει πραγματικα να κανει επιθεση ,τη στιγμη της επιθεσης θα προστατεψεις τοσο τα πουλια σου ,οσο και τα παιδια σου ,με οτι ειναι δυνατον ,με προτεραιοτητα παντα ,αν γινεται αυτο το << οτι >> να δινει αναιμακτη λυση

στην περιπτωση σου ,δεν θα χρειαστει

----------


## ioannidisl

εννωουσα να προσπαθουσα να το πιασω να το χαιδεψω.οχι να του κανω κακο.
και απλα ειχα ρωτηση εναν υπαρχει περιπτοσει να επιτεθει.

----------


## jk21

α οκ τοτε .επιθετικο δεν ξερω αν γινει ,αλλα δεν νομιζω να σε αφησει να το πλησιασεις .θα φυγει

----------


## xarhs

αυτο το πουλι μονο φωλιες πειραζει............ σε πουλια δυσκολο να επιτεθει. 

ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι εφαγε ολα τα χελιδονακια που ειχε μεσα η φωλια στο μπαλκονι του....

----------


## ioannidisl

στον κηπο εδω στην δραμα εχει παρα πολλες καργιες...μου εκανε εντυποσει οτι οταν ταιζαμε τα περιστερια δεν κατεβηκε καμια απο το δεντρο αλλα μολης πηγαμε πιο εκει κατεβηκαν και οπως ηταν φυσικο τα περιστερια αντιδρασανε και της διωξανε.
εννοειτε οτι μετα πετουσα και στης καργιες.
αλλα πολυ πλακα εχουν η παπιες,μετα μας ακολουθουν κιολας,σαν τα σκυλια κανουν δεν φοβουνται καθολου (τωρα ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα οκ)

----------

